# Prelude for Piano



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is a very short _Prelude for Piano_ I wrote a couple of years ago that I had submitted for a piano prelude contest back then. Had to be a short piece per the rules.
View attachment Adam_Torkelson_Prelude_for_Piano.mp3


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Torkelburger,

As you know I can't really offer any technical critique, but I love the way your music is definitely of the 21st century but still makes musical sense to me, by that I mean that it's primarily tonal and has a form that I can recognize and keep hold of. Was this piece placed? I suspect it must have been.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, Mark! Unfortunately this one didn't place. Piano contests are the hardest to win and I don't do them anymore. One of the piano contests I did had written back saying they received like 600 entries. Since then I quite doing them. I think solo piano is by far the most popular among composers and the worst odds to face, so I don't waste the time anymore.

I hope you give the 21st century technique a try sometime! If not, that's ok too. I enjoy what you are writing now, and look forward to hearing more!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I was just talking to friend on another forum, who is a 21st century composer, about his music. He always gives me good constructive criticism and I was feeling bad that I couldn't do the same for him because I feel like I don't have the tools to neither write nor understand the techniques used in constructing 21st century music, and thus it impedes my enjoyment of it also. I do feel at a distinct disadvantage in this field.

I remember when I was young, I didn't enjoy watching a football match, because no one ever took the time to properly explain the rules, so I didn't really know what was going on. But, later in life, a friend of mine became a referee and she (yes she) explained everything to me, even the offside rule, and now I do enjoy watching and even went to quite a few matches of my home town side, Hull City FC (it did very little for them), but for me it changed things immensely. I feel the same about a lot 21st century music. Does that make any sense?

However, I am trying and among the work that I have going at the moment, is a string quartet, that whilst it's still quite tonal, I am trying to make it lean toward a much more contemporary edge, and probably failing, but when it's done I will give a spot and see what people think.


----------

